# Increased sex drive as an early labor sign?



## Ninagrrl

So on Monday I was told that my cervix was soft. No big deal, didn't think much else about it. Now, not only have I not been sleeping (2 - 2 and a half hours a night), but I've had excess energy and started cooking some apple/cranberry butter in crockpot, knitting again, and have plans to clean out the cedar chest. All things I would do but not together. So I'm nesting. Then there are signs that baby is dropping, crampy loose bm, swelling in ankles, pelvic heaviness and pressure, low back pain. I haven't had any frequency in BH just the oddball one here and there... But when all of this started happening my libido went from 0 to 60 as well. I mean, seriously I had no urge and now it's like I just can't get enough. Has anyone else noticed this as being a potential early labor sign or is it just a coincidence? Not concerned or anything, just couldn't seem to find anything online and was really curious about it.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

As I've progressed into the pregnancy my libido has actually dropped. I am now fully engaged and 1-2cm dialated and midwife told me to have sex so the sperm could help with effacement. Normally I'd have jumped at the chance, but not recently ha! So hasn't been a sign for me and my progression


----------



## RUBY2122

Could be...hormones surge in the days before labour...not sure I would know the difference. ..my dh lost interest in sex as soon as the baby started moving...so I am pretty much always horny!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh gawd I hope not LOL! I sooooooo don't want to have extreme amounts of sex right now.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Trust me.. sex is not being had. Way too painful. But other stuff has been done. :blush: Why it stands out is because basically since I was diagnosed with GD with my son and it developed into full blown diabetes I really haven't had ANY sex drive. I did for about a week in the beginning of second trimester then it went away again and now it's back. That's like only 2 times in more than 4 years! It sucks but what can you do? :shrug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

True. I have no sex drive right now, but it's because I feel like a freakin whale. HOWEVER, I am going to suck it up and have some sexy time with DH Tuesday night since we won't be having anything going on for weeks after that.


----------

